# Heat Retention Slow Cookers / Thermal Cookers



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Just learned about the "wonderbox" or "wonderbag" oven. You can buy one commercially. Or, you can make one yourself.









How to use the wonder oven: 




This woman made bread in hers...crustless bread in jars in a home-made heat retention slow cooker. Kind of interesting.






Some plans for making it yourself. (I've not tried this, but this seems like a great thing to have if off the grid cooking (with wood fuel) will be an issue for you. No smoke while it slow cooks, and you don't waste wood keeping it hot.
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/fsme/docs/wonderbox.pdf


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

MEN/ Mother Earth News had a one page article on retention cooking.
Using a clay covered dish to cook a raw chicken in 8 hours.
The heat source was green manure & sunlight.
I like your way better.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This is the thermal cooker I have. Less than $50 on amazon and works well for me.

https://www.amazon.com/Tayama-TXM-50CF-Energy-Saving-Thermal-Cooker/dp/B010SKVXES


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a wonderoven. Ordered it from a lady in Utah.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

does this count?
https://www.amazon.ca/Easy-Bake-Ult...qid=1492955682&sr=1-1&keywords=easy-bake+oven

i thought it would have put the pick of the black easy bake oven.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Flight1630 said:


> does this count?
> https://www.amazon.ca/Easy-Bake-Ult...qid=1492955682&sr=1-1&keywords=easy-bake+oven
> 
> i thought it would have put the pick of the black easy bake oven.


Only to snowmen. Us reptiles like our food hot, like the wonderful 115 degree spring weather. :rofl:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> does this count?
> https://www.amazon.ca/Easy-Bake-Ult...qid=1492955682&sr=1-1&keywords=easy-bake+oven
> i thought it would have put the pick of the black easy bake oven.


Ages 8 and up?? I'll take one!! MIGHT be able to follow the instructions! Are batteries included??


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Come on guys. You never had one as a kid? Never made those little 4 inch diameter cakes?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Several years ago I made a version of the slow cooker/hay box cooker, I used 2 #10 cans, expandable foam and a half gallon mason jar.

It worked well enough that I put it up in the closet but haven't used it since then.


----------

